# Hunting by school property



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I friend of mine just found out that a piece of land next to his was gifted to the school district. Can he hunt his place now that it is within 1000 ft of school property? I think 1000 ft is the *federal gun free zone* around school property. He had heard that the ATF would have to enforce that law. 

Thanks


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990 was enacted as section 1702 of Crime Control Act of 1990. The term _school zone_ means in, or on the grounds of, a public, parochial or private school; or within a distance of 1,000 feet from the grounds of a public, parochial or private school
Whoever violates the Act shall be fined not more than $5,000, imprisoned for not more than 5 years, or both.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The statement of the ATF having to enforce the law is incorrect. Any LEO with Jurisdiction of that property can enforce any local, state, or federal law.

As for if your friend can still hunt his own property I would contact the local authorities and ask them.

By the way 1,000 ft is roughly 334 yards.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

or 304.7999 M
333.333 yards
0.189 of a mile

lol


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

8nchuck said:


> I friend of mine just found out that a piece of land next to his was gifted to the school district. Can he hunt his place now that it is within 1000 ft of school property? I think 1000 ft is the *federal gun free zone* around school property. He had heard that the ATF would have to enforce that law.
> 
> Thanks


 No way i would chance it.If your seen expect all hell to come down on ya for sure.Like someone said call the cops 1st to be safe.And call the State Police as well to be real safe.Last thing you need is to be on the TV tonight ,Mich


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

As long as he is on his *own property*, he appears to be exempt from this law providing he does "_recklessly" _discharge the firearm toward the school property. He can also get a release from the specific school district if he wants to hunt *on* the land owned by the school.

_"However it shall not apply to the discharge of a firearm *if on private property not part of school grounds*; as part of a program approved by a school in the school zone, by an individual who is participating in the program; by an individual in accordance with a contractentered into between a school in a school zone and the individual or an employer of the individual; or by a law enforcement officer acting in his/her official capacity."_


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Is the land that was gifted to the school actually connected to the land that has school buildings on it?

That would make a difference.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought that Michigan passed a law a few years back to protect existing hunting rights. If a entity prevents existing hunting they are required to pay the damage or lose. I am just waiting in our county ( St. Clair) to come into this problem when they built the Port Huron to Avoca walking trail. The old railway goes right through existing farm land with excellent woods on the sides including a couple miles of state hunting land. I imagine the horses freaking out with shooting going on next to them. By the way if anybody in northern metro Detroit has never aware of the train trussel over Mill Creek, it is really something to take the family to.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

Chessieman said:


> I thought that Michigan passed a law a few years back to protect existing hunting rights. If a entity prevents existing hunting they are required to pay the damage or lose. I am just waiting in our county ( St. Clair) to come into this problem when they built the Port Huron to Avoca walking trail. The old railway goes right through existing farm land with excellent woods on the sides including a couple miles of state hunting land. I imagine the horses freaking out with shooting going on next to them. By the way if anybody in northern metro Detroit has never aware of the train trussel over Mill Creek, it is really something to take the family to.


I don't know if this would have a bearing on your response, but this thread is just a few days shy of 11 years old.

Edited to Ad: Chessieman was responding to a post by a spammer that referenced schools. The spammer's post has subsequently been deleted by Admin or a Mod.


----------

